# Bye bye Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I've given "Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control" a multi-month trial and the current version is a fail:

green light stop - without a leading car, it continues to phantom brake for a green light and clear intersection.
over/under pass phantom stops - less predictable, the car phantom brakes when passing under or over a light controlled road.
yellow light phantom braking - I have no problem with holding the speed but last minute, braking at a cleared intersection does not work.
I'd hoped to see improvement and briefly thought about issuing "Bug Report" but I can't handle this "beta."

Bob Wilson


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't think we're getting any improvements because they'll all tied to the new code that is in limited beta right now. At least that's my gut feeling. That said, I completely agree with you and the functionality as it stands is basically useless.


----------



## oey192 (Sep 1, 2017)

Your first point (stopping at green lights when there’s no leading car) is intended behavior, but I agree that it’s highly annoying

There is a blinking yellow light on a common route near my house and the car treats every yellow flash as if the light just turned yellow… it will not drive through that light unless I hold the accelerator. Even when there’s a leading car it doesn’t always work
(The light is for a fire station - there’s no intersection but the light will turn red if a fire truck needs to leave)

I still use the feature though. It works well enough most of the time. I have experienced a couple light-related phantom braking events on the highway but they’ve been rare enough that I don’t mind
Navigate on Autopilot has been broken for me since the Christmas update. It can’t correctly identify which lane it’s in once it gets more than a few lanes away from the right side of the road. This results in incorrectly timed lane changes to exit the highway and a complete inability to use the leftmost non-HOV a lane since the car thinks that that lane is the HOV lane. This bug is far more impactful than the occasional traffic light related phantom braking, at least for me
(I’ve submitted several bug reports for the NoA bug and it’s still not fixed)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

We've got these flashing yellow warning lights on the PA turnpike.
Two miles and 1/2 mile before the toll plaza.
My car always starts slowing down when it sees them.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> I've given "Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control" a multi-month trial and the current version is a fail:
> 
> green light stop - without a leading car, it continues to phantom brake for a green light and clear intersection.
> over/under pass phantom stops - less predictable, the car phantom brakes when passing under or over a light controlled road.
> ...


The first one is by design. A prompt pops up on the screen indicating that it's slowing/stopping for a green light and to confirm that it can proceed. A light tap on the accelerator or pull of the stalk will make the prompt go away and the car will proceed on its own.

I don't have many over/under passes in my area so can't speak to the second, but have consistently experienced the slowdown for flashing yellow lights. Timing is hit or miss and I attribute that to "when" the camera sees the actual yellow light lit. This one doesn't seem by design and more like it thinks there's an intersection there. Flashing yellow light by me is a notice for an upcoming intersection light around a small curved road. Anyone that drives in that area normally would know about it and just keep driving normally as it's far away from the yellow light and you'd have plenty of time to slow down if it were red. The first few times I saw it, I did just like my 3 and slowed down not knowing what it was for and what potential danger lured ahead. Hoping our cars will learn as well and know which ones you can keep proceeding past.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

They could also change the color of the road or the navigation stripe based on differential between speed and speed limit. It would be also nice to change the road based on school zones and construction zones. It would be nice to even change the color of your car if you painted or wrapped. I wish they would focus on the driver experience more than FSD. It’s clear by this thread FSD is a ways out so if they would just make it better for us to drive the vehicle with the computers assistance I think it would be a big help. Some album art would be nice also. It could even be displayed on the roof of the car. A lot of the high-performance HMI specs were written around air traffic controller’s. Humans have a evolved around receiving multiple stimulus. Any news channel you watch does not try to get your attention by gray on gray. In fact I would love to see a ticker tape bar the full length of the AC vent with user programmable.information


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> We've got these flashing yellow warning lights on the PA turnpike.
> Two miles and 1/2 mile before the toll plaza.
> My car always starts slowing down when it sees them


There's frickin' flashing lights all over the place on my normal routes. I think they are supposed to be warning of the upcoming traffic lights. Not every traffic light has a warning, but a huge number do. Do not see the reasoning of why most of them are there (can only understand their purpose if the actual light is around a bend in the road.) Had never really noticed the flashing lights until the traffic light control feature came to Tesla.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I turned it off long ago. It was simply too annoying, made too many mistakes, and offered very little real ROI.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

I love the non FSDBeta options. I love to see the car recognize the colors of the lights and respond to them. 

The current version of stop light responses will be far surpassed with FSD beta when I get it. Can't wait.


----------



## ECTO-1 (Jun 23, 2019)

I dive up and down 395 during the work week to the office in DC. I couldn't take "Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control" feature trying to stop at all the express lane arrows which are green or the red Xs when a lane is closed. I sent feedback several times over the last 8 months with no luck in improvement over the software builds. Luckily, it is a few button pushes, and if I remember, I turn it back on during the weekends.

Its kind of sad, normally the car does extremely well with the feature on. However, that stretch of expressway kicks it butt. 

ECTO-1


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

ECTO-1 said:


> I sent feedback several times over the last 8 months with no luck in improvement over the software builds.


It seems like with a lot of these features, once they are sent wide, any improvement is far and few between.


----------

